# installing backer board over particle board



## bob mac (Jun 8, 2009)

I am presently installing bathroom tile. I have tongue and groove boards, then 3/4 in particle board. I want to install the backerboard over the particle board without removing it. I plan on using thin set under the backerboard. The flooring is solid and level and walls and cabinets have been installed over the particle board. Therefore removal of the particle board is going to be a problem. I also plan on using 1 5/8 screws to get through the particle board and into the wood floor below. Does anyone see a real problem with this plan? Also, what are the advantages of using a latex additive (modified thinset) instead of water for under the backer board? Will this keep the particle board from soaking up the moisture from the thinset? I plan on caulking around all outside edges for movement and waterproofing. Especially around the tub. When the particle board was installed (20 years ago) they put tar paper under it to keep moisture from the floor. I thought about putting down a layer of this before applying thinset and backer board. Any thoughts?


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

Particle board is NOT recommended for this application. :no: You need to remove the particle board and install plywood 5/8" minimum thickness, 3/4" would be even better. :yes:


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

What he said!!!! When particle board gets wet, and it will eventually, it returns to its basic components, sawdust, but it usually swells first. Think about that.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Just putting down thinset on top of particleboard is a recipe for uneven floors since the water in thinset gets sucked into the particleboard. So right off the bat, you get swelling of the particleboard. Not a good combo at all.:no:


----------



## bob mac (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks, I took your advice and removed the particle board. I will be putting down Dry Ply 3/4" plywood before proceeding. Thanks again.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Not sure what Dry Ply is, but you are supposed to use exposure class 1 plywood (CDX is suitable). If Dry Ply is exposure class 1, you are all set.


----------



## DrZboczek (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for that topic, I find it very interesting.


----------

